# lucamatrix - Cooler Master Stacker ST-01 Silver



## lucamatrix (Feb 23, 2008)

*Case:               Cooler Master Stacker ST01
Alimentatore:     Antec TruePower 550 Watt
Scheda Madre:   ASUS M2R32-MVP
Processore:       AMD Athlon 64 X2 6000+
RAM:                Corsair XMS2 DHX CL4 Kit 2Gb
Scheda Video:   Sapphire ATI Radeon HD 3870
Scheda Audio:   Creative Audigy 2
Dissipatore CPU: Zalman 9700 LED
Dissipatore VGA: Zalman VF1000 LED
Hard Disk:         Western Digital Raptor 74Gb 10.000rpm 16Mb SATA
Hard Disk:         Western Digital WD5000AAKS 500Gb 7.200rpm 16Mb SATA2
Masterizzatore:      Plextor PX-810SA/T3B (Black) SATA
Fan Controller:         Scythe KazeMaster 5.25" Black
Ventole:   3 x Cooler Master 120mm Fan R4-L2R-20AC-GP (Blue Led)
Ventole:   2 x Revoltec Metal Air Guard 80mm - Blue Edition*




 

 

 




 

 

 

 




*
UPGRADE 1:*



 

 

 

 

 




*UPGRADE 2:*



 

 

 

 




*UPGRADE 3:*



 

 

 

 

 

 




*UPGRADE 4:*


----------

